# Kishan



## kishan213 (7/1/15)

Greetings fellow Vapers! I have stopped smoking cigarettes little over 3 years ago and went electronic a year ago... I'm currently using the Twisp Clearo and have been happy thus far. Hope to learn and hopefully contribute as well on this forum. Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## abdul (7/1/15)

welcome!!! you have come to the right place. the members here are all very awesome and helpful. congrats on quiting the stinkies .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (7/1/15)

Welcome to the forum @kishan213 

This forum will blow your mind... so much information, plenty guru's... yes, you have come to the right place.!

Happy vaping bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (7/1/15)

Welcome to the forum @kishan213 enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (7/1/15)

Welcome to the forum. You have definitely come to the right place. You will enjoy yourself here with all the info and gadgets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (7/1/15)

Welcome brother. Hope you enjoy the stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (7/1/15)

welcome to the forum @kishan213 
great achievement on quitting stinkies 3 years back. if you don't mind me asking, why did you starting vaping 2 years after quitting smoking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/1/15)

Most welcome. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (7/1/15)

Welcome @kishan213 , and @Marzuq you beat me to it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/1/15)

Welcome @kishan213

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kishan213 (7/1/15)

Thanks for the welcome! @Marzuq & Michaelsa.. After I stopped cigarettes I would often smoke hooka (hubbly bubbly) whenever I had some ciders. Great at the time because my friends smoked that too and it was good fun. So for Xmas in 2013 my girlfriend, now wife (married in April 2014) bought me the twisp as a gift. Her father had been a chain smoker as well for many decades I suppose and now he hasn't touched a cigarette since he got his twisp as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ollie (7/1/15)

kishan213 said:


> Thanks for the welcome! @Marzuq & Michaelsa.. After I stopped cigarettes I would often smoke hooka (hubbly bubbly) whenever I had some ciders. Great at the time because my friends smoked that too and it was good fun. So for Xmas in 2013 my girlfriend, now wife (married in April 2014) bought me the twisp as a gift. Her father had been a chain smoker as well for many decades I suppose and now he hasn't touched a cigarette since he got his twisp as well.



Another success story... Il never get tired of hearing them! Hope you patted the Ballie on the back!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kishan213 (7/1/15)

@ Oliver Barry, yes worked out well for both of us, we share flavours too. We both did notice that our coils don't last as long as used too anymore. I used to get a months service of a coil at the very least, now im lucky if I get a week or 2 hence my search for this forum. Lucky thing this forum exists! Any ideas or suggestions to help make my coils last longer?


----------



## Ollie (7/1/15)

kishan213 said:


> @ Oliver Barry, yes worked out well for both of us, we share flavours too. We both did notice that our coils don't last as long as used too anymore. I used to get a months service of a coil at the very least, now im lucky if I get a week or 2 hence my search for this forum. Lucky thing this forum exists! Any ideas or suggestions to help make my coils last longer?



I have no idea man, but what i do suggest is maybe upgrading your tank to something a bit better... something with a bottom coil for starters.

Plenty of our local vendors have top quality stuff at awsome prices... coils are way cheaper than the twisp stuff, and they will pop right onto your twisp battery.

Thats all i got man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Michaelsa (7/1/15)

I am sincerely glad you stopped the hookah-ing, your lungs will thank you
And congratulations!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> I have no idea man, but what i do suggest is maybe upgrading your tank to something a bit better... something with a bottom coil for starters.
> 
> Plenty of our local vendors have top quality stuff at awsome prices... coils are way cheaper than the twisp stuff, and they will pop right onto your twisp battery.
> 
> Thats all i got man!


Even popping a simple EVOD1 tank on there will make a world of difference, and they're pretty cheap, just make sure it's Authentic Kangertech. They usually retail for around R80 with a coil. I wouldn't bother with anything more advanced like a Mini Pro Tank 3 on those batteries, dual coil tanks will work fine on the standard batteries but really do need the extra power from a variable battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kishan213 (7/1/15)

Cool , I appreciate all the responses. @Oliver Barry Durban supplier? @BumbleBee which of the two tanks would provide a stronger vape and what's the coil lifespan like? Sorry so many questions...


----------



## Andre (8/1/15)

kishan213 said:


> Cool , I appreciate all the responses. @Oliver Barry Durban supplier? @BumbleBee which of the two tanks would provide a stronger vape and what's the coil lifespan like? Sorry so many questions...


I agree with @BumbleBee - If you want to use the twisp batteries the EVOD1 is probably your best option. Also very easy to rebuild the coil yourself. They are, however, getting very scarce. See www.sirvape.co.za has a blister pack of battery plus EVOD1 at a great price here. SirVape is in Glenwood, Durban. Get some extra coils here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (8/1/15)

Congrats on quitting the analogs, digital is so much better. 

while vaping my E-pipe


----------

